# Shifa's Interview List 2008-2009 (OLD)



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Interview List is up for the site. 

Check it out. 

http://www.shifacollege.edu/med/interviewlist.pdf

List of Selected Candidates to be Interviewed
Interview List is based on the Cumulative Score of Candidate securing
more than 60% as per the Following Formula:
Matric/ O' Levels = 10 % Weightage
FSc / A' Levels = 40 % weightage
Entry Test = 40 % Weightage

Sr. No
Application No Name Date
1 5 Muhammad Taimur Hijazi 14-09-2009
2 10 Maham Abbas 14-09-2009
3 11 Rabia Manzoor 14-09-2009
4 13 Humaira Sarfraz 14-09-2009
5 20 Mohammad Fawad-ul-Haq 14-09-2009
6 24 Naba Ul Saeed 14-09-2009
7 25 Bilal Zafar 14-09-2009
8 26 Sana Latif 14-09-2009
9 30 Nadeia Younes 14-09-2009
10 32 Asim Naveed 14-09-2009
11 35 Salman Ali Bangash 14-09-2009
12 38 Ibtisam Qaiser 14-09-2009
13 45 Abdul Mughees Rana 14-09-2009
14 46 Adersha Zahra 14-09-2009
15 49 Muhammad jawad Noon 14-09-2009
16 55 Khadija Ranjha 14-09-2009
17 57 Ahmed Muhammad Rafique 14-09-2009
18 59 Osman Khan Yousafzai 14-09-2009
19 74 Maaria Zahid 14-09-2009
20 76 Meherunnisa Asif Khan 14-09-2009
21 88 Hamza Hassan Khan 14-09-2009
22 89 Abdul Rehman 14-09-2009
23 90 Ayesha Nazir 14-09-2009
24 91 Aysha Zaheer 14-09-2009
25 97 Wania Imtiaz 14-09-2009
26 103 Ali Ahmed Janjua 14-09-2009
27 109 Mehak Akhlaq 14-09-2009
28 110 Humayun Saleem 14-09-2009
29 115 Haider Ghazanfar 14-09-2009
30 125 Syed Osama Bin Zaid 14-09-2009
31 131 Arslan Ahmad 14-09-2009
32 133 Saad Hameed 14-09-2009
33 134 Ibad Ul Haq 14-09-2009
34 138 Sohail Akhtar 14-09-2009
35 139 Agha Sued Muhammad 14-09-2009
36 141 Areej Zafar 14-09-2009
37 148 Hameeda Tayyab Khan 14-09-2009
38 150 Awais Irfan 14-09-2009
39 153 Rizwan Ishtiaq 14-09-2009
40 156 Hira Arshad 14-09-2009
41 166 Hira Imran Majeed 14-09-2009
42 169 Sarmad Khalil 14-09-2009
43 178 Hamzah Mohsin Khan 14-09-2009
44 182 Hina Ebir 14-09-2009
45 185 Nadia Sarosh 14-09-2009
46 186 Fatima Altaf 14-09-2009
47 188 Hassaan Bin Arshad 14-09-2009
48 195 Mohammad Shabih Haider 14-09-2009
49 202 Arish Noor 14-09-2009
50 208 Fatima Yaqub Kazi 14-09-2009
51 210 Immad Attique 14-09-2009
52 212 Sangeen Haider 14-09-2009
53 213 Hina Fatima 14-09-2009
54 217 Sana Haq 14-09-2009
55 227 Faisal Iftikhar 14-09-2009
56 233 Noor Fatima Jamal 14-09-2009
57 240 Zainab Ali Khan 14-09-2009
58 250 Widad Mazhar Malik 14-09-2009
59 255 Hikmat Un Nisa 14-09-2009
60 257 Hassam Khan Wazir 14-09-2009
61 260 Mishka Musabbeha Mahmood 14-09-2009
62 262 Komal Naz Khalid 14-09-2009
63 272 Maham Ajmal 14-09-2009
64 275 Mohammad Taaha Sohail 14-09-2009

1 276 Mohammad Saad Sohail 15-09-2009
2 281 Fizza Orooj 15-09-2009
3 286 Hirra Mazhar 15-09-2009
4 295 Qurat Ul Ain 15-09-2009
5 298 Muhammad Umair Butt 15-09-2009
6 306 ayesha Khawar 15-09-2009
7 309 Anza Akbar 15-09-2009
8 318 Sangeen Khan Wazir 15-09-2009
9 320 Rabail Tariq 15-09-2009
10 324 Maeda Jabeen 15-09-2009
11 325 Faisal Quershi 15-09-2009
12 327 Sania Iftikhar 15-09-2009
13 331 Fatima Iftikhar 15-09-2009
14 339 Asfandyar Khan Niazi 15-09-2009
15 345 Sualeha Saleem 15-09-2009
16 346 Duraiz Murtaza 15-09-2009
17 354 Farah Shoaib 15-09-2009
18 358 Kinza Fatima Makhdoom 15-09-2009
19 359 Maham Habib 15-09-2009
20 364 Adil Mahmood 15-09-2009
21 368 Faiza Nazir Awan 15-09-2009
22 371 Muneeb Qamer 15-09-2009
23 375 Kiran Ayesha 15-09-2009
24 380 Muzammil Khan 15-09-2009
25 381 Hamna Javed 15-09-2009
26 388 Shandana Sajjad 15-09-2009
27 391 Talha Rehman 15-09-2009
28 392 Muneeb Ahmad Cheema 15-09-2009
29 393 Hassan Javid 15-09-2009
30 394 Hina Qamar 15-09-2009
31 412 Yasir Umar Khawaja 15-09-2009
32 414 Eraj Mehdi 15-09-2009
33 415 Waleed Sadiq 15-09-2009
34 419 Shawaiz Abdullah 15-09-2009
35 427 Marium Sohail 15-09-2009
36 429 Aleena Shah 15-09-2009
37 438 Shereen Maqsood 15-09-2009
38 447 Madiha Ghazanfar 15-09-2009
39 449 Fatima Khalil 15-09-2009
40 450 Qurat Ul Ain 15-09-2009
41 452 Iqra Rashif Butt 15-09-2009
42 456 Adeel Ahmad 15-09-2009
43 476 Ali Saeed 15-09-2009
44 480 Arouj Bajwa 15-09-2009
45 487 Ali Haq 15-09-2009
46 489 Abid Asghar 15-09-2009
47 491 Hamza Zahidullah Mohammad Zai 15-09-2009
48 494 Nargis Fatima 15-09-2009
49 498 Zahraa Khan 15-09-2009
50 500 Zaid Rafiq Butt 15-09-2009
51 505 Aqsa Sultan 15-09-2009
52 517 Amna Yaqub 15-09-2009
53 519 Mahnoor Mir 15-09-2009
54 526 Nouman Azam 15-09-2009
55 552 Khansa Qadeer 15-09-2009
56 556 Khusbakht Tanweer 15-09-2009
57 558 Noor Zahra Awan 15-09-2009
58 561 Najeeb Aftab 15-09-2009
59 563 Omair Ul Haq Lodhi 15-09-2009
60 565 Joshua Rahat Aleman Bhatii 15-09-2009
61 570 Rabia Mushtaq 15-09-2009
62 587 Saadia Shafi 15-09-2009
63 588 Syeda Zahra 15-09-2009
64 590 Bushra Maryam Zahid Khan 15-09-2009

1 592 Aemon Rashid Satti 16-09-2009
2 596 Auranzaib Hameed 16-09-2009
3 598 Sana Amjed 16-09-2009
4 611 Hanan Javed Goreja 16-09-2009
5 622 Saadia Khan Baloch 16-09-2009
6 629 Ahmad Rafi 16-09-2009
7 638 Zehra Javed Malik 16-09-2009
8 642 Anum Arooj 16-09-2009
9 653 Madeeha Naseem 16-09-2009
10 667 Ghulam Haider Khan 16-09-2009
11 673 Abdullah Wali 16-09-2009
12 674 Komal Dilshad 16-09-2009
13 678 Abdul Basit Waqar 16-09-2009
14 685 Muhammad Zeeshan Satti 16-09-2009
15 688 Nayab Zaheer Dar 16-09-2009
16 691 Muhammad Umar Iqbal 16-09-2009
17 692 Muhammad Waqas 16-09-2009
18 696 Sana Tariq 16-09-2009
19 699 Abdul Aleem Tariq 16-09-2009
20 705 Sarah Jamshaid 16-09-2009
21 710 Faryal Saeed 16-09-2009
22 717 Asjad Ahmed Eitezaz 16-09-2009
23 731 Hajra Afzal 16-09-2009
24 734 Sumaira Shahid 16-09-2009
25 735 Muhammad Bilal Ahmed Shafiq 16-09-2009
26 742 Anam Irfan 16-09-2009
27 743 Sharon Saba Yaqoob 16-09-2009
28 749 Syeda Maryam Ilyas 16-09-2009
29 762 Dehneez Asad 16-09-2009
30 764 Sundish Ejaz Ahmed 16-09-2009
31 767 Ammaar Malik 16-09-2009
32 768 Talha Abdul Awwal 16-09-2009
33 772 Muhammad Omer 16-09-2009
34 780 Muhammad Anas Ghazi 16-09-2009
35 784 Omer Farooq Rehman 16-09-2009
36 799 Ubaid Ur Rehman 16-09-2009
37 801 Majda JAved Quershi 16-09-2009
38 802 Rabiah Iftikhar Malik 16-09-2009
39 806 Mohammad Saleman Haider 16-09-2009
40 823 Owais 16-09-2009
41 825 Ayesha Awan 16-09-2009
42 829 Uzair Mushahid 16-09-2009
43 830 Muhammad Jawad Hussain 16-09-2009
44 837 Mohammad Ummair 16-09-2009
45 838 Syed Ahad Awais 16-09-2009
46 839 Quratulain Haider 16-09-2009
47 840 Resham Mansoor 16-09-2009
48 845 Aaks-e-Mah Abbasi 16-09-2009
49 848 Shireen Asad 16-09-2009
50 851 Kashaf Yasmeen Malik 16-09-2009
51 862 Lamees Sajjad 16-09-2009
52 867 Ahmed Naveed Malik 16-09-2009
53 870 Syeda Sara Tariq 16-09-2009
54 876 Muhammad Ali Quershi 16-09-2009
55 883 Saba Javaid 16-09-2009
56 886 Muhammad Asad 16-09-2009
57 891 Abubakar 16-09-2009
58 898 Juniad Haris Farooq 16-09-2009
59 913 Noor Fatima Majeed 16-09-2009
60 920 Rashida Yousaf 16-09-2009
61 921 Sara Ibrahim 16-09-2009
62 923 Maria Rauf 16-09-2009
63 927 Muhammad Valeed Naseem 16-09-2009
64 935 Rida Shahid 16-09-2009

1 937 Irsa Aziz 17-09-2009
2 946 Umme-Salma Laleka 17-09-2009
3 949 Muhaddis Ejaz Ahmed 17-09-2009
4 957 Aamal Waqar 17-09-2009
5 971 Sana Wahid 17-09-2009
6 981 Rabia Zaheer 17-09-2009
7 986 Syed Zaki Husain Rizvi 17-09-2009
8 1,000 Abdullah Mohammad 17-09-2009
9 1,012 Umar Farooq 17-09-2009
10 1,013 Aleena Tahir 17-09-2009
11 1,017 Nur-un-Nisa Nabil 17-09-2009
12 1,022 Amna Rasheed 17-09-2009
13 1,024 Hassan Jalil 17-09-2009
14 1,032 Anum Ghani 17-09-2009
15 1,035 Waleed Ahmed Ismail 17-09-2009
16 1,054 Tahir Aslam 17-09-2009
17 1,061 Sameen Mohtasham Khan 17-09-2009
18 1,063 Rana Farrukh Tariq 17-09-2009
19 1,069 Hoor Fawad Khan 17-09-2009
20 1,080 Muhammad Zakariya Alam 17-09-2009
21 1,086 Sohaib Naeem Shahid 17-09-2009
22 1,105 Rida Maryam 17-09-2009
23 1,107 Athar Nadeem Ansari 17-09-2009
24 1,110 Ahmed Bilal Ghani 17-09-2009
25 1,115 Asmaa Rashed 17-09-2009
26 1,128 Muhammad Imran Shabbir 17-09-2009
27 1,132 Nafeesa Hiba 17-09-2009
28 1,139 Hafiz Muhammad Abdul Munem 17-09-2009
29 1,144 Muhammad Awais Tahir 17-09-2009
30 1,152 Memoona Javed 17-09-2009
31 1,153 Ammarah Zia 17-09-2009
32 1,154 Syeda Komal Hassan 17-09-2009
33 1,162 Muhammad Bilal Malik 17-09-2009
34 1,163 Arfa Rafique 17-09-2009
35 1,166 Anum Noor Elahi 17-09-2009
36 1,172 Ghazan Askar 17-09-2009
37 1,177 Muhammad Abubakar 17-09-2009
38 1,178 Zain Ahmed Javed 17-09-2009
39 1,196 Rabia Amir 17-09-2009
40 1,197 Asad Ali 17-09-2009
41 1,204 Hasan Shoaib 17-09-2009
42 1,214 Muhammad Munaim Tahir 17-09-2009
43 1,215 Siraj Munir 17-09-2009
44 1,226 Malik Zain ul Haq Awan 17-09-2009
45 1,227 Rana Muhammad Omar Daraz Kha 17-09-2009
46 1,252 Muhammad Asim Latif 17-09-2009
47 1,264 Fateen Ata 17-09-2009
48 1,282 Esmat Kalair 17-09-2009
49 1,293 Qurrat-ul-Ain Haider 17-09-2009
50 1,308 Fiza Shaheen 17-09-2009
51 1,314 Nayab Asif 17-09-2009
52 1,325 Shahswar Bader 17-09-2009
53 1,327 Hajrah Ahsan 17-09-2009
54 1,336 Remsha Mustafa 17-09-2009
55 1,355 Suleman Akbar 17-09-2009
56 1,361 Summaiya Asif Mallam 17-09-2009
57 1,363 Hasan Mujtaba Cheema 17-09-2009
58 1,371 Nadeem Abbas 17-09-2009
59 1,387 Javaria Ahmad Khan 17-09-2009
60 1,390 Sannah Rashid 17-09-2009
61 1,394 Sonia Zafar 17-09-2009
62 1,397 Abeer Zafar 17-09-2009
63 1,400 Mohammad Arsalan Chaudry 17-09-2009
64 1,406 Momina Imran 17-09-2009


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Good work Abdullahm18! Thanks for posting this #cool


----------



## harisfarouc (Sep 10, 2009)

thank you..!!!


----------



## Umair Naeem (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for posting.........i got 48.75 in entry test and my FSC marks are 73% and chance for me to catch the interview..........


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is last year's list lol


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

I was about to get a heart-attack when i read the list. I thought it is of this year.....


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah i just search for my name and i was about to go kill someone, can we avoid posting on old useless topics and bumping them to the top


----------



## Umair Naeem (Aug 11, 2010)

i know its an old list...i just entered this thread through a link


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Since this list is old, I'll close this thread and new discussion can take place on the newer list.


Thanks.


----------

